# Jammed G 23



## nefarious1998 (Jan 15, 2012)

Shooting today my slide lock fell out causing slide to jam 1/2" retracted with spent shell retained in extractor. I cannot get slide to move forward or backwards. After confirming shell in extractor is indeed spent, tried using wood dowel down barrell to push or drive slide back and it would not budge. Can anyone tell me ho w to clear this issue so I can remove slide , replace slide lock spring and reinstall.?


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Take it to a gunsmith that works on Glocks. Sounds like the pin holding the slide lock and trigger is either missing or sticking out. If the action cycled with the lock floating around it may have damaged the frame.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Nah, it's easier than that. Hold the slide in your left hand (tightly) and slap the grip while grabbing it with the right. Two or three good slaps should do it. When it's clear, thank Rob Pincus for this one!


----------



## jbwood003 (Jan 20, 2012)

No need to take it anywhere and pay to have someone work on it with all the forums and videos out there. 

Keep us updated and let us know if you fixed it. I have a suggestion if HK Dan's idea didn't work.


----------

